# von XFS nach Reiserfs wechseln

## andreasw

Hi,

nachdem ich mal XFS probiert habe und nicht besonders zufrieden bin, wollte ich wieder zu Reiserfs wechseln (es ist mir klar, dass ich nicht einfach die Partition ohne Datenverlust konvertieren kann). Ich hab mir um dies zu bewerkstelligen auf meiner 2. Festplatte eine "Zwischen" Partiton erstellt, wo ich den gesamten Inhalt meiner root Partition hinkopieren wollte. Nur leider scheint cp probleme mit den Symbolischen Links in /dev/ zu haben und er bleibt da hängen.

Meine Frage: Muss ich überhaupt das /dev Verzeichnis kopieren, oder werden die dev Dateien automatisch erstellt?

Wie kann ich das mit den Symbolischen Links hinbekommen, bzw wie kann ich sonst noch meine Partition 1:1 auf eine andere kopieren?

----------

## cyc

von xfs weg wechseln? freiwillig? was hat dich geritten? schon mal portage auf reiser oder ext laufen gehabt? da schlaf ich ein. es gibt fuer mich atm nichts performanteres als xfs

----------

## dek

Habe auch kürzlich von xfs zu reiserfs gewechselt. Ich konnte die preempt Meldungen einfach nicht mehr sehen.  :Wink:  Meine ganzen logs waren damit zugemüllt.

Die folgende Anleitung zum umkopieren hat sich bei mir schon mehrfach bewährt:

http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/neue_hd.html

----------

## andreasw

dek danke für den Link, der wird mir sicher weiterhelfen

----------

